# New Crawford Z Cast Alum. Plenum Pics/Info



## Datsun240Z71 (Nov 24, 2004)

Crawford Z Performance is releasing their new cast, one piece intake plenum for the 350Z and Infiniti G35 and FX35. Check it out!

Info and pics are here: www.freewebs.com/crawfordz 
and here:http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=107206


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

Datsun240Z71 said:


> Crawford Z Performance is releasing their new cast, one piece intake plenum for the 350Z and Infiniti G35 and FX35. Check it out!
> 
> Info and pics are here: www.freewebs.com/crawfordz
> and here:http://www.my350z.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=107206


That looks awesome! And here's the stupidest question ever. What exactly are the benefits of an aftermarket plenum? I see that it's less restricted than the factory plenum but what exactly are the benefits? I mean, what kind of changes will you notice performance wise? Again, I know this is a stupid question but I am here to learn. Thanks!
Fletch


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

FletchSpecV said:


> That looks awesome! And here's the stupidest question ever. What exactly are the benefits of an aftermarket plenum? I see that it's less restricted than the factory plenum but what exactly are the benefits? I mean, what kind of changes will you notice performance wise? Again, I know this is a stupid question but I am here to learn. Thanks!
> Fletch


15HP on the one on my car. The benefit is that the front cylinders are receiving as much air as the rear cylinders with the enlarged plenum. You need the crawford swaybar brackets if you get the plenum though.


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

http://www.crawfordz.com/support/crawford2.wmv

watch that video...It is easy to put it in words but even easier for you to understand it by watching the video.

I would HIGHLY recommend the Crawford plenum...in fact I wouldn't recommend any other plenum.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> http://www.crawfordz.com/support/crawford2.wmv
> 
> watch that video...It is easy to put it in words but even easier for you to understand it by watching the video.
> 
> I would HIGHLY recommend the Crawford plenum...in fact I wouldn't recommend any other plenum.



Dang the stock one is really restrictive compared to the crawford.


----------



## FletchSpecV (Nov 26, 2002)

JAMESZ said:


> http://www.crawfordz.com/support/crawford2.wmv
> 
> watch that video...It is easy to put it in words but even easier for you to understand it by watching the video.
> 
> I would HIGHLY recommend the Crawford plenum...in fact I wouldn't recommend any other plenum.


Ok, now I get it. That's awesome! Thanks!


----------

